# Browning Micro Adrenaline (newer)???



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone familiar with the Browning Micro Adrenaline or Browning Eclipse? 
Found what looks like a really good deal on one. 

-what are your experiences with the bow/its quality/performance?
-(perhaps more importantly) -- Is it possible to get PARTS for them? 
I hear they were bought out by PSE and no longer make the "Browning" ones.. The one I found is 40-50# limbs but I would want to put 30-40# limbs on it. Does PSE have/make anything that would work? 

Any questions or advice as to this bow would be great. Trying to find a bow (Mothers Day Present) for my mom. She shot a bow for the first time just the other day and loved it!


----------



## chetchissler (Apr 10, 2012)

I own a micro adrenaline that has 30-40lb limbs and I'd like to trade for 40-50lb limbs.... mine was built in 2004


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wife has one and loves it! For the money it is a great bow. Check eBay and the classifieds on AT. They show up from time to time.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

I did get her the Micro Adrenaline (from a fellow member here on AT) and she LOVES it too! 
At first, she did not like the (camo) color. 
Now, she loves archery so much that she doesn't care about the color! 

Overall, I am very impressed with this bow. Only thing that worries me is parts, with browning not making bows any more. Like, will i have problems finding a bow string or cables when the time comes? 

But for significantly less than half the price of other new "starter" bows, it seems to be the perfect thing for getting her hooked on the sport. It even came with a nice aftermarket sight. Woo hoo!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I think PSE stopped making them 3 or 4 years ago. Finding parts may be hard but finding strings should not be a problem.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

